# Some of ya'll need Jesus!



## Tango (Jan 27, 2013)

And I mean the people talked about in this link.


http://www.ranker.com/list/the-13-craziest-pervert-deaths-of-all-time/greg?page=1


I know it's wrong but I haven't laughed this hard in a bit. Number 9 on the list is truly a hero of the Republic.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 27, 2013)

I need Jesus right now. I'm trapped on the toilet without any toilet paper.


----------



## Percy (Jan 27, 2013)

inb4 CC

But I'd have to say that was pretty weird and funny at the same time.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 27, 2013)

I came here expecting you to yell at all of us about Christianity, but this was much more interesting.


----------



## Tango (Jan 27, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I came here expect you to yell at all of us about Christianity, but this was much more interesting.



Yup. Sometimes I do deliver the good threads.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm stuck between 'this is horrible' and 'I just read all of it'.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 27, 2013)

These would make great CSI episodes.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 27, 2013)

> [...] it is their job, as men, to pull my pants back up, delete my internet  history and hide all the weird ball-gags and crayons I keep around "for  fun"


Oh God, what are the crayons for...


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 27, 2013)

Have to love the world.  Those were both funny and terrifying.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 27, 2013)

Pretty sure number 4 had Jesus.


----------



## Rapifade (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure #5 was screaming jesus, if that accounts for anything.


----------



## Machine (Jan 27, 2013)

All of these stories made me sterile. ;;


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 27, 2013)

.......... wow! ^_^


----------



## Percy (Jan 27, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> .......... wow! ^_^


Oh Toshabi, your happiness is contagious.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

What did I just read owo


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 27, 2013)

This has certainly been the most interesting part of my day....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol, dog semen


----------



## Golden (Jan 27, 2013)

Number 2 was the most nonsensical.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 27, 2013)

Weaklings. I have done most of those and survived.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2013)

Jesus.
When are people going to realize having sex with something that has a dick the size of a human arm is a bad idea?

AHAHAHAHA at #8

At #9 people DON'T take viagra when you are going for a marathon or if you have a heart condition.  It is never a good idea.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2013)

And the Darwin Award goes to...

It's really hard to feel bad for some of those


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 28, 2013)

That was a very interesting read. #4 was probably the funniest imo


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 28, 2013)

It is my dream to top one of these someday.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It is my dream to top one of these someday.


I worry about you.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It is my dream to top one of these someday.


I'm thinking inside a refrigerator, wearing a fursuit, falling out of low orbit? That's one way to do it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 30, 2013)

I am simultaneously humored and horrified; I didn't think that was possible.  They all make David Carradine's demise look rather tame.



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm thinking inside a refrigerator, wearing a fursuit, falling out of low orbit? That's one way to do it.



The wind would tear the fridge to pieces quicker than a tornado.


----------



## GoldenReial (Jan 30, 2013)

can't stop laughting!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> The wind would tear the fridge to pieces quicker than a tornado.


It's the thought that counts. Where's the imagination? If you want to die in a horribly sexual yet hilarious way, you have to take risks. :V


----------



## Saiko (Jan 31, 2013)

Next will be heatstroke from a murrsuit while outside at noon in summertime Arizona.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 31, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> It's the thought that counts. Where's the imagination? If you want to die in a horribly sexual yet hilarious way, you have to take risks. :V



Right, but you also have to manage those risks and design/plan accordingly.  You wouldn't want your attempt at ultimate spectacular failure itself to fail prematurely, right?  :V


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 1, 2013)

You'd have to hire a whole team to design a refrigerator large enough to fit two fursuiters in, and find a way to have it survive a fall from low earth orbit while containing all the amenities required inside to allow for a hilarious death. I'm thinking in the 25 million range? Sounds reasonable, we'd call it the "Fur Flyer I". :V


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 2, 2013)

would suck to be allergic to dog semen.


----------



## Namba (Feb 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It is my dream to top one of these someday.



Ahaha!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2013)

craftyandy said:


> would suck to be allergic to dog semen.



Why?  Would that be a problem for you somehow?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

In the off chance that some of it got on his face, it would be a rather large issue.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 6, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Why?  Would that be a problem for you somehow?


It would at least make doctor's visits interesting.

"Do you have any allergies?"


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 3, 2013)

It's things like this that convince me that human evolution is driven solely by two things: The quest to find more effective ways of killing each other, and the quest to find increasingly bizarre and disturbing ways of having sex.


----------

